# Insurance reinstate



## Jay61706807 (Aug 2, 2017)

my insurance got cancelled on 23rd July due to non payment. I have been trying to get in touch since then with the broker but no response. However I called the insurance company they were least helpful. Now I got a message from Uber saying that I have to contact Dmv before next week. I am requesting the insurance company to reinstate the policy. Does anyone know if it's possible. And if no what happens next. I mean I know that I have to restart after 30 days. But do I again have to pay for plates and inspection and insurance deposit. 
This is my first time and hopefully the last time with all this mess. 
Need advise.
Sarcastic or rude comments are not welcome pls


----------



## NATO1 (Nov 19, 2017)

I’m in the same boat and trying to figure this out now


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

If your current insurance company is not responding to you to get this reinstated, your only option is to goto another insurance company.


----------



## NATO1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Do I have to wait 30 days and go threw the whole tlc process again?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

NATO1 said:


> Do I have to wait 30 days and go threw the whole tlc process again?


What 30 day process? With who? Once you get valid insurance you will need to update your Uber documents.

What do you mean by tlc, Tender Loving Care?


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

Taxi limousine commission. Its in NYS


----------

